# Intel Core i9 13900K Linux Benchmarks.!



## nicamarvin (Oct 15, 2022)

Just saw this pop up at Openbenchmarking






						Benchmarks - OpenBenchmarking.org
					






					openbenchmarking.org


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 15, 2022)

Am I blind or is that a 12900K?

EDIT: ah, had to click the link, sorry.


----------



## nicamarvin (Oct 15, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Am I blind or is that a 12900K?
> 
> EDIT: ah, had to click the link, sorry.


The Upper picture is 13900K, the below pictures are 7950X and 12900K, it has many benchmarks, I just selected the Blender one because it would seem to be the most popular on Linux as Cinebench is for Windows.


----------



## nicamarvin (Oct 17, 2022)

Updates this time it's 13900K with DDR5 vs DDR4






						Benchmarks - OpenBenchmarking.org
					






					openbenchmarking.org


----------



## Erzhan.Ambaev (Oct 17, 2022)

if there was a choice between 12900k and 13700k, which would you choose?


----------



## birdie (Oct 17, 2022)

Erzhan.Ambaev said:


> if there was a choice between 12900k and 13700k, which would you choose?



13700K of course. More power efficient, slightly faster.


----------



## nicamarvin (Oct 17, 2022)

13900K(DDR5) vs 7950X AVX-512(Default an Disabled) Performance(Using Intel's Optimized Libraries)






						Benchmarks - OpenBenchmarking.org
					






					openbenchmarking.org


----------



## Vario (Oct 17, 2022)

Erzhan.Ambaev said:


> if there was a choice between 12900k and 13700k, which would you choose?


I recently confronted this a month ago and opted for 12900KS because the 12900KS was $480 and it seemed likely the 13700K would be similar, but ~$420, and I needed the system now (well, 1 month ago) not 2 months in the future.  However, if building a system now, with the 13700K weeks away, I'd do the 13700K.  I am guessing that the power efficiency of the 12900KS and the 13700K are similar because the S variant is so well binned.


----------



## nicamarvin (Oct 17, 2022)

13900K(DDR4/DDR5) vs 12900K, 5950X, 7950X






						AMD Ryzen 7900 Series Linux CPU Benchmarks Performance - OpenBenchmarking.org
					






					openbenchmarking.org


----------

